#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Терма

## Евгения Горенко

Какой род приобретает при переводе на русский язык слово "терма"?

Если ж.р., то тогда будут "найти терму", "эта терма", "прийти к людям с термой" и т.д.

Если ср.р., то "найти терма", "это лучшее терма из всех", "прийти с терма".

Есть уже правило для этого слова?

Как оно склоняется во множественном числе?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Думаю, как "пальто" - ср. род, не склоняется, формы множ. числа не имеет.
Вообще, род для иноязычных заимствований - параметр совершенно произвольный. Например, "кофе" - м.р., "кафе" - ср. р. И никто не объяснит, почему. Просто так принято.

----------

Pema Sonam (25.11.2010), Евгения Горенко (25.11.2010), Юй Кан (25.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Кофе по новым правилам и мужского и среднего рода.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какой род приобретает при переводе на русский язык слово "терма"?
> Если ж.р., то тогда будут "найти терму", "эта терма", "прийти к людям с термой" и т.д.
> Если ср.р., то "найти терма", "это лучшее терма из всех", "прийти с терма".
> Есть уже правило для этого слова?
> Как оно склоняется во множественном числе?


А почему не использовать слово на русском?
Например духовная сокровищница, сокровищница и пр. Или вам нравится звучание на тибетском?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Я перевожу не с тибетского, а с английского _оригинала_.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я перевожу не с тибетского, а с английского _оригинала_.


Если с английского и текст например по истории, то используйте просто слово терма без склонения в различных падежах. Так сказать как технический термин. Хотя Сокровищница и есть Сокровищница. Пусть даже и духовная  :Smilie:

----------

Евгения Горенко (25.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Новые слова обычно заимствуются несклоняемыми, а потом со временем язык их приспосабливает к своим нормам.

В самом начале говорили «найти в интернет», а теперь все говорят «в интернете», «интернетом», и т.д.

----------

Евгения Горенко (25.11.2010)

----------

